# Bulking & Cutting duration ????



## ians (Jun 18, 2002)

I have been training now for nearly 3 years and sometime in the future i would like to compete at some level !

For future reference, what time/duration do i need to give in order for me to :-

i) Bulk Up
ii) Cut and refine

I would like to get to 95kg/210lbs with my bulking phase before i start cutting !

Just for ref, i am currently - 6ft, 198lbs and 9% body fat and am 1 of those people who finds it hard to gain weight but very easy to lose it !


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2002)

Well that is definately an attainable goal.

Try to give yourself plenty of time to cut down so that you can do it slowly, it will be alot easier on your body. As for bullking, dont we spend every other day that we arent cutting, bulking?  
Since you are quite low in BF already most likely your diet would start to get strict around the 12 weeks out spot. 

Agree Team DPw8?


----------



## ians (Jun 18, 2002)

I will try and get some pics sent in, so you can tell me what areas you think i need to work on !


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> As for bullking, dont we spend every other day that we arent cutting, bulking?
> 
> Agree Team DPw8?



I was going to say the same thing! 

A cut can last from 6 weeks if you're already lean, to 12 or 14 weeks if you've got a higher BF....and when you're not cutting...you're bulking


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 19, 2002)

BTW W8,

Those are some hot looking lats girl!


----------



## ians (Jun 19, 2002)

Thanks for the response ladies !!

Just one more thing.........after cutting is it ok to jump straight back onto a high calorie, carb, protein diet - or should it be built up gradually ??

Many Thanks !


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 19, 2002)

You mean after the comp?

You will definately have some weight gain, but i believe you can go right back to your normal higher calorie diet. Watch your digestion though and go on how you feel. You may not be able to eat all those calories right away.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ians *_
> Thanks for the response ladies !!
> 
> Just one more thing.........after cutting is it ok to jump straight back onto a high calorie, carb, protein diet - or should it be built up gradually ??
> ...



In the final week before a comp you will drop a lot of water, after the comp you will regain the water w8. If you are not careful w/ your diet post-comp, you will gain a lot of fat....(been there, done that), post-comp binging is never good.

You need to gradually increase your kcals to maintenance and introduce new foods in order to maintain a a low BF and avoid stomache upset


----------



## ians (Jun 20, 2002)

I was thinking of using the following nutritionplanner as i guide/reference to how much, carbs, protein, fat etc i should be consuming during my cutting phase :-

http://www.maximuscle.com/nutritionplan.html

What do think ?? is it worth using ?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 20, 2002)

I wouldn't use it! You should log and count your food intake for three days and average it out to find out your maintenance for calorie intake. We can help you w/ the breakdown of your macros. Are you looking to compete now? Are you cutting now?


----------



## ians (Jun 20, 2002)

W8lifter - 

Firstly, thanks for a response - 

I am not looking to compete just yet as i know i have a couple of areas on which i need to build first.
However, i want to try cutting in the hope that it will help me understand what discipline is required to meet my goals in the future !!

At present, i am trying to bulk up to ~205-210lbs - and am currently at 201lbs. Upon reaching this goal, i will then try a 6-8 week cutting phase.


----------



## gopro (Jun 21, 2002)

Bulking for the sake of bulking can sometimes be counterproductive. Look to add quality muscle. Fat that you add now will have to be dieted off later. Try to reach your weight goal slowly...in fact, think of simply improving your physique rather than bulking. Contests are most often won by "conditioning," not who is biggest. Keep track of your bodyfat...try to stay below 15%. 

The amount of time spent cutting depends on what type of shape you are in and what the show date is. I usually leave about 16 weeks for my clients...but I never really let them get "out of shape."

Cutting is best done slowly, especially if you are training naturally. Too harsh a diet will cause as much muscle loss as fat loss...not good!


----------

